# home treatment for yeast infection?



## ruthiedove (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an 18 year old male bulleye white ringneck. He has had on going health issues which I believe to be the cause of a re-occuring crop yeast infection. Discussion with the vet is possible scar tissue in crop or something like a tumor or cancer causing issues. He has been treated in the past for lung infection, etc. I've decided not to treat him with medications any longer. He has had the vinegar water treatment. It seemd the infection was coming back too soon to retreat. I gave him egg yolk and mashed up apple as a home treatment I found online. Recomendation was that pectin may help and no explanation about the egg yolk.I also added just a drop or 2 of vinegar to his water for a few days. His symptoms have stopped. For future refrence is there any other home treatment you know of?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Medication that i know it's Nystatin. But there are other too. The vet didn't prescribe anything?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What did the vet give you to treat the yeast infection? Being he was on antibiotics for other things, the vet should have given you Nystatin to prevent or treat a yeast infection.


----------



## ruthiedove (Mar 22, 2013)

He's been on nystatin several times and other perscriptions too. He's had several health issues and had medical treatments. At his age I don't want to medicate him any longer. He absolutley hates being wrapped in a towel and medicated. I have a great vet. He used a clear plastic container and made a nebulizer for me to be able to give him breathing treatments for a recent illness and came to my home to treat him to keep from stressing him out so much when he was very ill. He has an avian and exotic practice and is the vet at our local zoo also. Very well educated and I must say very kind. I just wondered if there is any other non perscription treatment other than the cider vinegar water treatment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, it does sound as though you have good help in him. Don't know of any home remedies though. Sorry.


----------



## ruthiedove (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank for your answers. His mate died 2 years ago. He almost mourned himself to death then. They were about a year old when they came to me so he's been with me 17 years. I just hate the thought of loosing him. But he's lived a very good life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is a long time. Must have had good care to live that long. I know how much you would miss him, but at least you know that he has had a good life. That's what counts.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, 17 yrs! I wish him the best.
Indeed he has a good life


----------

